# depression glass



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 21, 2008)

does any one else collect depression glass ?
 we love it


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 21, 2008)

pic. 2


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 21, 2008)

pic.3


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 21, 2008)

pic.4


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 21, 2008)

pic.5


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 21, 2008)

has any one seen one this big ?
 got this 25 yrs ago


----------



## capsoda (Jan 21, 2008)

You have a nice collection there.

 I used to collect depression glass. 20 years ago I had thousands of dollars worth. I prolly had the most complete and nearly unused set of Royal Lace in cobalt it the US. I paid 365 for the salt and the smae for the pepper because the still had the paper label that showed that the top hadn't been off. It was shure beautiful. I still have a few pieces but they belonged to my great aunt Lessi (Loved that woman) and my mom. Love my mom too. 

 I wasn't a dealer or anything like that. I was just a fanatic. My daily use dishes were block optic in green.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh yes!  I used to be big time into depression glass, jade-ite, Fire King, all that good stuff.  I'm not really into it now, but I've got boxes full of it.  The Jade-ite isn't as collectable now as it was a few years ago.  You have a nice collection. 
 Laur


----------



## idigjars (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Gordon, great looking collection you and your wife have.  

 My wife collects depression glass but she won't pay a lot for pieces.  I will post a pic of her collection when I get home from work today.  

 She has one pattern she likes the best but I can't tell you the name of it because I can't remember.  I will try and find that out when I get from work.  Her collection colors consist mostly of pink, green, and yellow.  Maybe one piece of blue?  I know that blue seems to be the toughest color, at least that is what we don't see much of and when we do it's pretty highly priced.

 Thanks for sharing your pics and congratulations on your collection and good luck finding more.                                  Paul


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 22, 2008)

most of our stuff is yard sale and flea market finds. the most we payed for a single pc. is 35$. the black stuff is pretty difficult also. we have another cabinet full too. thanks for all the replys.


----------



## madman (Jan 23, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> You have a nice collection there.
> 
> ...


 hey cap that is so cool  you are amazing !  mike


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 25, 2008)

[][][][]lol,you killen me lobey. must be one huge glove box!!!


----------



## WSP (Feb 26, 2009)

nice pair of forgetmenot shakers from the 1890's


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello myersdiggers1998,  I have several of these Big Bottles, and collected them because I was involved in making the molds for some of them.  I think I have one just about like this one,  I will have to look it up.  Are you thinking of selling yours?  
 Most of these were made for liquor store windows, complete with the big labels.  They never held liquor as far as I know.  Your picture doesn't seem to have a tax strip seal on it.  Not to many people collect them - but there are some that do.  Thanks for showing yours.  RED Matthews


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jun 6, 2011)

I collect depression glass, I have lots of plates,salt shakers,cups,sherbert glasses, and candle holders.


----------

